# Algae Expert Needed to ID this odd looking algae (Photo)



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

It has been growing on the bogwood for weeks now and still remains about the same size (tiny! about 4-6mm). The adjacent algae is cladophora for size comparison.

Any idea what it is?


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

Wow Im stumped....Kinda looks like a couple different sponges Ive seen and been looking for....


----------



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

indeed, they look like sponges!!! What fw sponge???


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

There's also BBA.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Great pic!


> There's also BBA.


 I agree.


----------

